# Monkey Puzzle wood



## larry C (Jan 13, 2016)

Have any of y'all turned monkey puzzle wood? I had never heard of it until last nite a friend asked me if I wanted some......did a bit of research on "Google" this morning and it really looks interesting....

Comments and experience with it would be welcome..

Larry


----------



## DKMD (Jan 13, 2016)

I've never turned it, but it's the same genus as Norfolk pine... If I'm not mistaken, it has similar knots and makes for good turning wood. I think I've seen turned work from monkey puzzle, and from what I recall, it's definitely worth a shot.


----------



## larry C (Jan 13, 2016)

My buddy has a bandmill, and someone brought 5 huge logs to him to saw into lumber. He had to cut about 3 feet off of each log due to the capacity of his mill. He doesn't turn wood, so it looks like I'm going to "inherit" these end pieces. Hopefully I'll have them within a couple weeks. I think it'll be interesting. 
I saw some photos on Google, of turned pieces,,,,,if it turns out decent, I'll post some pix.

Larry

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 13, 2016)

@larry C , there are some nifty objects made of it on my site. Since I only have 2 samples of it shown, I'd be interested in getting some small cutoffs from you it you have any after your own processing, so that I can process them for the site. I wouldn't be using them to make anything so size is not much of an issue.


----------



## larry C (Jan 14, 2016)

If all goes well, I should have the log cut offs a week from Saturday. I'll take a look and see what they look like, if they're decent, I'll cut off a section of one of the better pieces that will fit in a flat rate box. If I understood my friend correctly, the logs were about 10" diameter, and these pieces still have the bark on. If they are fit to use, the only charge will be for the postage...

The trees were on a farm property near Montgomery, AL.

Larry

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 14, 2016)

Sounds great Larry. Thanks. By the way, I like getting pieces w/ both heatwood and sapwood but the bark is not important. I leave those "tree" things to @Mr. Peet 

As for size, something that just fits in one of those little 8"x5"x1.5" flat rate boxes would be perfect.


----------



## larry C (Jan 22, 2016)

phinds said:


> @larry C , there are some nifty objects made of it on my site. Since I only have 2 samples of it shown, I'd be interested in getting some small cutoffs from you it you have any after your own processing, so that I can process them for the site. I wouldn't be using them to make anything so size is not much of an issue.



Paul,
My friend brought me 2 log sections, each about 36 to 40" long this evening. Sometime this weekend, I'll cut it into chunks about 1' or so long, (+ -) to start to get ready to try and turn it. You mentioned you wanted some cutoffs. These log chunks are roughly 1 foot in diameter, the bark is still on, and the logs were cut about a year ago. They're not dry, but they've been just laying around his sawmill all that time.
Give me a better idea of how thick a piece you want, and I'll get it sent to you next week. No promises on how good the quality will be, as I'm not at all familiar with monkey puzzle wood.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## phinds (Jan 22, 2016)

larry C said:


> Paul,
> My friend brought me 2 log sections, each about 36 to 40" long this evening. Sometime this weekend, I'll cut it into chunks about 1' or so long, (+ -) to start to get ready to try and turn it. You mentioned you wanted some cutoffs. These log chunks are roughly 1 foot in diameter, the bark is still on, and the logs were cut about a year ago. They're not dry, but they've been just laying around his sawmill all that time.
> Give me a better idea of how thick a piece you want, and I'll get it sent to you next week. No promises on how good the quality will be, as I'm not at all familiar with monkey puzzle wood.
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry. Something a inch thick would be good and if it can have a bit of sapwood along w/ the heartwood, that's also good. As for WxL, about 3"x6" is good, slightly bigger is better, much bigger than that just not needed.


----------



## larry C (Jan 23, 2016)

phinds said:


> Thanks Larry. Something a inch thick would be good and if it can have a bit of sapwood along w/ the heartwood, that's also good. As for WxL, about 3"x6" is good, slightly bigger is better, much bigger than that just not needed.




Paul,
My friend brought the wood over last nite. I cut the log sections into pieces 6" to 10" each. I cut one piece off of an end, about an inch thick. This wood is different than anything I've tried to turn. There seems to be no structural strength to it. I can easily break this 1" thick piece with my hands. Next week, I'll cut a piece a bit thicker, and see if it has a better appearance. I'll try to get you a piece where a limb is growing out of the trunk.
Bear in mind, this is a chainsaw cut piece, so it's not very smooth.
Larry


----------



## phinds (Jan 23, 2016)

larry C said:


> Paul,
> My friend brought the wood over last nite. I cut the log sections into pieces 6" to 10" each. I cut one piece off of an end, about an inch thick. This wood is different than anything I've tried to turn. There seems to be no structural strength to it. I can easily break this 1" thick piece with my hands. Next week, I'll cut a piece a bit thicker, and see if it has a better appearance. I'll try to get you a piece where a limb is growing out of the trunk.
> Bear in mind, this is a chainsaw cut piece, so it's not very smooth.
> Larry


That does sound weird. Is it punky? Doesn't sound like normal monkey puzzle at all.


----------



## larry C (Jan 23, 2016)

Well, I've never worked with monkey puzzle before, so I have no idea what it's supposed to be like. At this point, I would describe it as "almost punky", either tomorrow or Monday, I'll see if I can figure out a way to get it mounted, either in a chuck, or on a face plate and put it on the lathe, and see what happens. I have a feeling that it isn't going to work well. 
I have a 6" faceplate, I 'll see if I can attach it with #8 or #10 2" screws so I can try to get a piece started.
I'll let you know what happens..
Larry


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 24, 2016)

Monkey-puzzle, _Araucaria araucana_, is listed as an endangered species by CITES, last I knew. You should cover your butt with paperwork as to how you came into possession of it. Just a simple paper listing those that had it and where it came from, "chain of possession papers". Not a big issue.

Ok Larry, as for the wood, it works just like Scott's pine, _Pinus sylvestris_. It looks about the same too. White pine, _Pinus strobus_ is also similar but a little stronger. So, yes, it is a fragile wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info, I was told it's endangered in Central America but not in the United States. At any rate this was harvested just north odd Montgomery, Alabama about a year ago. 
I have a chunk of it mounted on a faceplate to start turning out tomorrow. 

So far I'm not really impressed with it as our very soft, almost pithy. It'll be an interesting project.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes Larry, but the chain of possession proves that it was USA grown and harvested under hopefully ethical means within legal constraints. You should be fine. I just see some really fluky things happen and don't want to read about you for negative reasons.


----------



## larry C (Jan 24, 2016)

I understand your concern,Mark, and I do appreciate your advice. I'll be starting the first piece tomorrow morning, so sometime later in the day, I should
have a better feel for the potential of these pieces I'll be using. The three logs that these pieces came from were harvested a year or so ago, and were sawed into
1" boards using a Woodmiser bandsaw mill. I have a feeling that it has decayed too much to withstand turning.
I'll let y'all know what happens...


----------



## larry C (Jan 25, 2016)

Good morning to y'all,
This morning, I tried to turn some of this "monkey puzzle" wood, my friend gave me. Having never worked with it, I really didn't know what to expect. I mounted a piece about 10" in diameter, on the lathe, using a 6" face plate. Because the piece was way off balance, I state at a slow RPM of 200 + -. After getting it in balance, gradually increased speed, using a razor sharp gouge, and a very sharp skew, I was not able to get a smooth cut.

This stuff is really punky, and extremely soft. It make white pine and white cedar look very hard by comparison......for my work at least, it's not worth messing with.
If anyone lives close enough to me, and wants it, and can pick it up, it's yours for the asking. Otherwise, it will be delegated to my burn pile.

If guess this is an example of "Some day you eat the bear, and some days the bear eats you".

Larry


----------



## phinds (Jan 25, 2016)

Larry,

Your piece doesn't sound like the limited experience I have with monkey puzzle although it does sound exactly like monkey pod so I'm wondering if there is some confusion about the name. Is your wood ring porous (obvious pores in the end grain) or is it a softwood (no pores in the end grain)? Monkey puzzle is a softwood (no pores) that is moderately hard and monkey pod is a hardwood (has pores) that is extremely soft. Either way I'd like to get a piece as described in post #8. PM me the postage cost and I'll PayPay you the amount.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## larry C (Jan 25, 2016)

phinds said:


> Larry,
> 
> Your piece doesn't sound like the limited experience I have with monkey puzzle although it does sound exactly like monkey pod so I'm wondering if there is some confusion about the name. Is your wood ring porous (obvious pores in the end grain) or is it a softwood (no pores in the end grain)? Monkey puzzle is a softwood (no pores) that is moderately hard and monkey pod is a hardwood (has pores) that is extremely soft. Either way I'd like to get a piece as described in post #8. PM me the postage cost and I'll PayPay you the amount.
> 
> ...



Paul,
Please send me your mailing address, and I'll get it out yet today, if I get the address within the next hour... There will be one piece that is very lightweight, about an inch in diameter. 
This is a softwood, no doubt. The color is not even close to monkey pod in color. This is very similar to white pine in color, and there is a very obvious resin smell.
The early wood in the end grain doesn't cut well, either with a saw or on the lathe. The late wood, cuts fairly well.
Larry


----------



## larry C (Jan 25, 2016)

That was supposed to say "about an inch thick" instead of diameter....It's about 5" or so in diameter.


----------



## phinds (Jan 25, 2016)

address sent. Thanks.


----------



## phinds (Jan 28, 2016)

Larry,

I just got the piece. Thanks. It does look just like monkey puzzle, but had you not warned me, I would have thought it was too light-weight. I'll sand down one face just to check, but don't doubt it's monkey puzzle.

Paul


----------



## larry C (Jan 28, 2016)

Since I first acquired it, I've talked to a couple of others who had some experience with it. Now that I know what it is, I'm not sure what I want to do with the rest of it. I rough turned one bowl, about 9" diameter, because the wood had a high moisture content, it's developed a lot of shrinkage, and cracks in the wall.
I think before I relegate it to my burn pile, I'm going to let it air dry in the shop for a couple months and see how many check develop in the chunks of the log sections.
Other than it being sort of a novelty, I really can't see any reason to use it for any project that would require a lot of time......if one wants a lightweight wood, balsa would make more sense to me.....
Thanks for getting back to me..
Larry


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 28, 2016)

I just did a Google search for "monkey puzzle wood" and looked at some of the images -- if your piece has (or had) side branches, an end-grain bowl might be the way to go. Some of those pix make it look similar to Norfolk Island Pine, with beautiful eyes arranged neatly around the outer edge.


----------



## phinds (Jan 28, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> I just did a Google search for "monkey puzzle wood" and looked at some of the images -- if your piece has (or had) side branches, an end-grain bowl might be the way to go. Some of those pix make it look similar to Norfolk Island Pine, with beautiful eyes arranged neatly around the outer edge.


You should check out the earrings that are shown at the bottom of my monkey puzzle page. The guy who made them does amazing stuff.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## larry C (Jan 28, 2016)

Several of the pieces have limbs growing out the side. I was hoping there would be a couple with limbs growing all at the same level all the way around the diameter, but no luck. There is one piece that has two large limbs, about 3" diameter directly across from each other, that one has some possibilities. I think I've got to let it dry a lot before I try to do much more with it...

Larry

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## larry C (Jan 28, 2016)

phinds said:


> You should check out the earrings that are shown at the bottom of my monkey puzzle page. The guy who made them does amazing stuff.



I saw them, Paul, and they are very nice. As I mentioned before, I think I'm going to let it dry for awhile, and that shouldn't take but a month or two, I think it'll be a lot more workable then.

Larry


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 28, 2016)

larry C said:


> This stuff is really punky, and extremely soft. It make white pine and white cedar look very hard by comparison......for my work at least, it's not worth messing with.



I have turned exactly 2 pieces of monkey puzzle wood, so take this for what it's worth:

The wood I turned was not punky or soft at all. But it caused my right hand and arm to break out in a rash where the chips were hitting me. Next time I'll wear long sleeves and a respirator.


----------



## phinds (Jan 28, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> I have turned exactly 2 pieces of monkey puzzle wood, so take this for what it's worth:
> 
> The wood I turned was not punky or soft at all. But it caused my right hand and arm to break out in a rash where the chips were hitting me. Next time I'll wear long sleeves and a respirator.


This sounds more like the solid wood that I think of w/ monkey puzzle. Didn't know it was an irritant though; haven't turned any.


----------



## larry C (Jan 28, 2016)

phinds said:


> This sounds more like the solid wood that I think of w/ monkey puzzle. Didn't know it was an irritant though; haven't turned any.



I didn't notice any rash or irritation, but I wear a tight fitting coat, and light gloves when turning. I did notice a very intense, "turpentine" order when I was working with it. It wasn't objectionable, but "intense". It was important to make sure the gouge, and other tools were extremely sharp, otherwise, I didn't get a clean cut.

Larry


----------



## larry C (Jan 29, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> I have turned exactly 2 pieces of monkey puzzle wood, so take this for what it's worth:
> 
> The wood I turned was not punky or soft at all. But it caused my right hand and arm to break out in a rash where the chips were hitting me. Next time I'll wear long sleeves and a respirator.



I haven't noticed any rash, however, there is a definite "Turpentine" aroma. There seems to be a lot of resin in this wood..

Larry


----------



## phinds (Apr 8, 2016)

Well, after only 3 months, I'm finally getting around to posting a pic of the piece Larry sent me. I did confirm that it's monkey puzzle. Enlargements are present on my site (or will be when I do then next site mirror from my hard drive).


----------



## larry C (Apr 8, 2016)

phinds said:


> Well, after only 3 months, I'm finally getting around to posting a pic of the piece Larry sent me. I did confirm that it's monkey puzzle. Enlargements are present on my site (or will be when I do then next site mirror from my hard drive).
> 
> View attachment 101319



Paul,
You've a lot mor patience with it than I had......thanks for posting.
Larry


----------

